

HN Tokyo meetup this Thursday (April 17th) - tagawa
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/9991

======
kevin
Hey guys, I'm also a partner at YC and happen to be in Tokyo as well. I think
Garry and I are going to go!

------
garry
Hi all. I'm a partner with Y Combinator and will be there! Through random
chance I am in Tokyo this week.

~~~
jason_tko
Very cool - looking forward to welcoming you and Kevin.

~~~
sparkzilla
Hey Jason, hope it goes well (and put in a good word for me!)

------
tagawa
tl;dr:

* Thursday 17th April 18:30-23:00

* 2,500 yen entry, includes 2 drinks

* Super Deluxe in Roppongi - [https://www.super-deluxe.com/map/](https://www.super-deluxe.com/map/)

------
ximeng
Am in Tokyo for the week. Signed up and should be there at least for the first
couple of hours.

